# K2 Cinch CTS any good?



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Are the K2 Cinch CTS good bindings I've read different opinions on them. they look functional to me because there still have the ratch mechanism along with the slide in (like the flows). But what do you guys think.


----------

